

Lessons from Rypple and Facebook, Part 1 - athroop
http://blog.rypple.com/2010/10/10-startup-ninja-lessons-from-rypple-and-facebook-part-1/

======
mattmanser
What have I learned? That I'm beginning to really hate the word ninja!

It used to be such a cool word... I mourn it.

